# Anyone using a TruTrac?



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Curious if any users here have installed an Eaton Trutrac in their car, I'm wondering how it acts on the street. Supposedly it works like a locker in a straight line, but acts as an open diff while turning.




...cuz I think I'm gettin' one. arty:


----------



## badgoat05 (Jan 13, 2011)

dont have 1 thought bout it to but decided to get the G-Force rear sub assembly with carbon fiber driveshaft kinda pricey 5 grand but does away with all stock crap


----------

